# WooHoo



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up 4EBJDs and 4BGJDs from Macfish tonight right now I am climatizing them . Beautiful fish and very nice person. Thanks Mac pics to follow once they are comfortable in their new home.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha congrats pat, i hope they work out well for you.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Me too 

Nice to meet you. I think you should get some nice EB's out of those pairs. just have to wait for the males to catch up to the females. Shouldn't be too long. 

I should have asked but I assume you did not put the EB's in with the BG's?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Me too
> 
> Nice to meet you. I think you should get some nice EB's out of those pairs. just have to wait for the males to catch up to the females. Shouldn't be too long.
> 
> I should have asked but I assume you did not put the EB's in with the BG's?[/QUOTE Oh oh  The Bgs are in my 90 gal with some giant danios . Still dripping the Ebs going to put them in a 30 gal planted in about 15 mins or so.So far everyone is doing great.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> haha congrats pat, i hope they work out well for you.


Thanks so far so good


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh these are the new fish!!! GRats!


----------

